# Trunk pan Section



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't been able to find a replacement panel. I am looking for the back most part of the trunk pan. See picture below, the circled part in red is what I am looking for. Apparently at one point in time by a previous owner two sections 6x6 on each side where cut out and a replacement "patch" was riveted back in and then swashed with bondo to patch it up. 

Was this spot a problem spot for rust. My car was a southwest car its entire life. Would any patching have to had been done to repair something in that area. There is one on each side. I have thought about just customizing a patch piece to match. I haven't had the trunk blasted yet to see the damage to extent but it looks pretty sound minus the horrendous patch work. The one aftermarket sheet metal I have found is a full trunk replacement panel that is about $600.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

The blue circles represent about where the patch pieces were riveted into place. I'll have to get a good clear picture for you when its daytime.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

At some time someone could not get to the upper shock bolts underneath so they cut a hole to get a wrench on them.Common practice on older GM cars.........JB.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> I haven't been able to find a replacement panel. I am looking for the back most part of the trunk pan. See picture below, the circled part in red is what I am looking for. Apparently at one point in time by a previous owner two sections 6x6 on each side where cut out and a replacement "patch" was riveted back in and then swashed with bondo to patch it up.
> 
> Was this spot a problem spot for rust. My car was a southwest car its entire life. Would any patching have to had been done to repair something in that area. There is one on each side. I have thought about just customizing a patch piece to match. I haven't had the trunk blasted yet to see the damage to extent but it looks pretty sound minus the horrendous patch work. The one aftermarket sheet metal I have found is a full trunk replacement panel that is about $600.


i had the same problem. nobody makes it. you either have to buy the full pan and trim out the piece you need or fabricate patches.
the best i could do is find one trunk pan that goes about 5 inches over the back hump. that wasnt enough for me so i will fabricate.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

If rest of the trunk is sound,cut an area to clean up the mess and weld a patch in it an dress it up with all-metal.Then skim coat it wit filler and splatter paint it......Done right nobody but you will even know  JB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jerry64 said:


> At some time someone could not get to the upper shock bolts underneath so they cut a hole to get a wrench on them.Common practice on older GM cars.........JB.


I had a 66 vert that had air shocks (1976)....they broke the shock towers (wheel hop) and came thru the same area ! I would cut the section out and make 1 large patch.....first I'd wait to see what the rest of the trunk looks like after blasting. Eric


----------

